# 2 15's



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i was thinking about getting 2 15'' Sony Xplodes and put them in a dual box and i was wondering if they would fit in a 200sx?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

depends on the size of the box just compare demensions it is possible though


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Its possible, I know I could, and I have a huge ass box for a tempest. And I think the Xplods need a smaller box then me, 2.5 internal is what I have, thats a little over 3 ft^3 external and I could easily fit the same box again. The only problem is getting it through the opening of the trunk, Im not sure if I could bit one single box, but I know I could manage putting two inside.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Just curious, why 15's? Some 12's in a properly tuned ported enclosure would probably give you what your looking for without having to jump up and down on the thing to get it in the trunk.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

thats what i want to have, its like asking why 12's, im not trying to sound like an ass to you, i just want 15's


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

you must really listen to some deep bass all the time.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Why go with what everyone has? For me, it was cause a 12 was 125 and a 15 was 140, so I went with the 15. And I didnt have enough money for 2 12's, so I got a 15. And Now I have money and im getting another 15.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

once again: you must really listen to some deep bass all the time.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Thats ok, you didn't sound like an ass *cough*ricer....


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

i fit a box for 2 15's in the trunk... it'll fit, just takes some time to angle it... 

good luck


----------

